# Okay, ladies...what's with the period every three weeks?



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Ever since my surgeries over 2 years ago, my period has been blessing me with its presence every three weeks, sometimes every two and a half weeks. I may have had a reprieve for a month or two after starting Cytomel back in January, when it was coming every three and a half weeks, so I was hoping that was going to be permanent. No such luck...and now I'm wondering if there was really any reprieve at all (I stopped keeping track for a couple of months).

If any of the rest of you have dealt with this, did you ever get back to normal? I'm getting pretty darn sick of this. I used to be every four weeks. Having only two weeks in between periods is really starting to annoy me. I am SOOO over this.


----------



## HotGrandma (Sep 21, 2012)

Octavia have you had your levels checked recently usually any slight deviation gives it a reason to be shy or overly agressive. At 51 mine should just quit but won't. My changing levels kept me on my toes two weeks on two off flow has extreme or irritating. Uggh. Women aint we lucky


----------



## jsgarden1 (Aug 29, 2009)

Sorry you're dealing with it Octavia  I didn't have mine for 8 months (I'm 53) and surprise surprise, it's back. I'm going to have to start keeping track again...ugh! I'm figuring (hopefully) once my meds are just right, it will stop........If not, I'm going to do something about this lol!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

That was the beginning of menopause for me, every 3 weeks then 2 80 day periods. Mother Nature's a witch a times.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

webster...ouch!

Yeah, I'm thinking I should ask my mom when she started menopause. I'm pretty sure it was her mid-50s, and I'm 43. Plus this all started exactly after my surgeries, which leads me to believe it's more thyroid-related than menopause. At this point, I'd be happy if it were menopause, though!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

My mom, my gran, and my sister were all 41 when it stopped for them. I was much later, endo feels thyroid/ Graves being out of balance had a lot to do with it. Anyway, it is nice when it is over!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Not that I want to get older, but I do look forward to that day!


----------



## Keba (Aug 11, 2012)

Mine were starting every 21 days but the heavy bleeding wasn't lasting as long, but about 10 days spotting mixed before and after actually period. 
My Doctor said it was from my hormones being off. 
I just turned 38. 
It sucks so I feel for you!
It seems to mark the beginning of the end.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I agree that it's a menopausal thing. My mom was done at 41 and at 45 I was having constant periods.

I could not take it anymore and had endometrial ablation as the constant periods were keeping me anemic.


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

I had a period like this a couple of years ago--and to my disappointment my ob/gyn informed me that unfortunately, 21 days, while on the short end, is still considered a normal cycle.

I will add, that I did that for about 10 months before I returned to about 27 days. Between my period and the spotting/dysfunctional bleeding, something is happening for about 12 days of the month at least. I have a real distaste for feminine products, because to be honest I am really only safe if I wear something every day!

As for menopause, don't count your chickens. I am 48 and still waiting for the equipment to be done with me. What a bummer actually, I have an IUD that now needs to come out with a D & C and the hubby and I have to talk about, omg BIRTH CONTROL.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Octavia said:


> Ever since my surgeries over 2 years ago, my period has been blessing me with its presence every three weeks, sometimes every two and a half weeks. I may have had a reprieve for a month or two after starting Cytomel back in January, when it was coming every three and a half weeks, so I was hoping that was going to be permanent. No such luck...and now I'm wondering if there was really any reprieve at all (I stopped keeping track for a couple of months).
> 
> If any of the rest of you have dealt with this, did you ever get back to normal? I'm getting pretty darn sick of this. I used to be every four weeks. Having only two weeks in between periods is really starting to annoy me. I am SOOO over this.


You could be entering early menopause which is not unusual for a female thyroid patient. It is all about the hormones, after all. I was done w/it all at the age of 49. No regrets either.

And, consider fibroids. Do get a check!


----------



## mouthy83 (Jul 18, 2012)

Before i was diagnose with hashi's, i was having my period every 2 weeks and they were very heavy for 10 days straight!! Im only small so would constantly pass out.... this went on for over a year  but once i was on levothyroxine my cycle was perfect... so perfect that my friends were jealous!! Every 28 days, lasted 5 days, heavy for the first day light the rest. Infact they were so perfect that they started at the same time of day every 28 days it was great!!!!!!

This has changed after i had 4 miscarriages, i was diagnosed with addisons and they are less regular now im on steroids... i miss the 'good days'.

I dont know much about menopause, im 29, my mum is 51 and still not having any signs of ever going thru it!! I do know that when it happens, i will try let it be natural, i take enough medication, dont need extra hormone stuff to stop my normal hormone changes... if that makes sence LOL.

God luck, hope ur body is kind to u soon


----------

